
China Mobile running 400k unlocked iPhones - kirubakaran
http://www.news.com/8301-13579_3-9873327-37.html?tag=nefd.top
======
gscott
I find this interesting, I wonder how they got that many phones into China
where they are not even supposed to be selling...

~~~
rms
FedEx?

~~~
gscott
I figured more that since they make them there maybe they made a "few extra"
but sure FedEx might be the real reason why so many phones are there.

~~~
rms
Yeah, that also makes sense...

It was just so easy and profitable for individuals and small time vendors to
ship them overseas that I figured it happened on a small scale over and over
and over again. Banning cash purchases of the iPhone didn't do much.

